# Revell Fokker DVII



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

after letting the kit lounge in my storage shelves for several years, i've decided to get around to building it. anybody know of a source for the lozenge decals? the kit comes with them for the upper surfaces, but says to paint the undersides green. Since I MUST build Udet's plane, I need the underside camo. 
Also, has anyone come up with a good method for the camo on a triplane? I havn't touched a model plane for many years and am just getting back into it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As always, when I need decals I search three major sources:
www.squadron.com
www.aeromaster.com
www.meteroprods.com


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I was working on a 1/72 Revell Fokker today. Too small for the camo, at least , too small for these eyes! Come to find out, they have a replica of the same DVII at the Museum of Flight. We visited last weekend, got some pictures of it and many others. None posted yet. Oh, and what John said!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mars, any update? I would be interested in seeing your buildup. I'm assuming you are building the 1/28 ? Udet's plane is interesting. I've seen angled stripes and straight stripes, airfoil lozenges, you name it! I am going to have to do one also!


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

I have made A Revell Fokker DVII in 1:46 scale. Mine came with the underside camo decals although they werent very good there were like 3 for each wing and the pattern didnt connect well from each decal to the next. Although it still looks pretty damn amazing. Are you doing the paint scheme where it is red at the front, blue in the middle, white on the tail? That's the one I did


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm bitten by the Fokker DVII bug! I bought the DVD of the Blue Max. I was never a big Lozenge fan, but there is something deadly about those planes. Bad business. I'm gonna do a flight line with a Pflaz, 3 DVII's and 2 DR 1's. Not much color to theses other than the camo and some odd red or whit stripes. BTW, the lozenge decals should have rib tape decals too to seperate the sheets. They should be light blue or a mauvish color. Let's keep this Fokker thread going.


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

F91 said:


> the lozenge decals should have rib tape decals too to seperate the sheets. They should be light blue or a mauvish color.


 Nah mine didnt come with them. I used all the decals it had.


----------



## Spad13 (Jul 20, 2005)

Americal/Gryphon and Copper State both have sets of lozenge w/rib tapes (blue & mauve) for 1/28 scale. Did you read the article on building Udet's DVII from the Revell kit in FSM this March? Builder went a little nuts, but it had a lot of good material nonetheless. I am currently working on one, building a plane from Squadron Pubs. booklet on the DVII. It is going to be a nice addition to my 1/28 scale WWI birds.


----------

